
I Eat for Free in NYC Using Python, Automation, AI, and Instagram - gumby
https://medium.com/%40chrisbuetti/how-i-eat-for-free-in-nyc-using-python-automation-artificial-intelligence-and-instagram-a5ed8a1e2a10
======
ColinWright
Dupe.

Submitted 13 days ago[0] with no discussion. Then submitted again[1] 20 hours
ago, getting nearly 200 points and 134 comments.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19447787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19447787)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19554425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19554425)

